# Another possible owner for Oliver



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yesterday was my Grand Jury Duty Day -- terrible day -- 2 murders and 1 horrible child abuse case plus some other stuff.

Anyway, I was talking to my fellow jurers and the court staff about little Oliver. One of the ladies on the Jury would like to adopt Oliver.

She is in her mid-50s, lives alone, has a 7 year old granddaughter that visits but doesn't live with her.

She is willing to work with me on trying to get Oliver's allergies under control. She would like to meet Oliver this weekend and take him home with her.

I'm already so attached. I don't think I'm cut out to be a good foster. 

What do you think about this home????


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Your words--Iam All ready so attached--Well Dear-I think that says it all--Oliver is all ready home. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

It sounds good ,Lynn, especially since she is willing to work with Oliver's allergies. Sounds like she needs a little companion. Maybe she will let you visit him.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like the perfect home, see how the meeting goes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like a great home if it checks out. If you honestly don't want to keep Oliver it would be better to find him his forever home as soon as possible. Only you can make that call, though.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds great to me! Give her a chance with Oliver and see how it goes...it sounds like she has the time...:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds great Lynn...better than the first. If the meeting goes well and she will work with you then that is great. Please keep us posted. Good luck!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Look at it from Oliver's point of view. As far as getting attention, is he better off being your 4th dog or her only dog?

I have fostered dogs for many years and there are many I would have liked to have kept (a few we did). But when I have had 2 or 3 or 4 of my own and have another foster, I know s/he is better off going to where he will be someone's primary focus, the love of their life, rather than being my 4th or 5th dog. I would still love him/her but there really are only so many minutes in a day. Plus, if I keep all my "fosters", I would very quickly have to stop fostering which might mean a death sentence to other homeless animals with no where to go.

I encourage you to let the lady come visit him this weekend. Tell her that you are not sure yet, but to come visit. I think if you see that they "click" and you feel secure that he will get lots of love and the medical care he needs, you will feel much better about letting her take him "on trial" with the requirement that he only be returned to you should she no longer be able to care for him for any reason. I always release my fosters telling the people they can bring them back anytime for any reason.

You said many times in previous posts that you did not want a 4th dog. But you are a responsible pet person and have taken on the responsibility of Oliver so now you worry about him which is as it should be. But see how the two do together, then decide. If you still can't let him go even though it looks like the perfect home, then you'll KNOW you are making the right decision to keep him and will never look back.

MODIFYING:

Oh, also meant to mention: You also might want to require a home visit before you let him go to her so you can really see where and how he will be living. This is almost always a requirement for rescue organizations, to have a rescue member inspect the potential home to make sure it is suitable.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lynn try to hold off all decisions and anxiety until you see how the meeting goes. Just remember you are not bound to either decision.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

IvysMom said:


> Look at it from Oliver's point of view. As far as getting attention, is he better off being your 4th dog or her only dog?
> 
> I have fostered dogs for many years and there are many I would have liked to have kept (a few we did). But when I have had 2 or 3 or 4 of my own and have another foster, I know s/he is better off going to where he will be someone's primary focus, the love of their life, rather than being my 4th or 5th dog. I would still love him/her but there really are only so many minutes in a day. Plus, if I keep all my "fosters", I would very quickly have to stop fostering which might mean a death sentence to other homeless animals with no where to go.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:
This is excellent advice!
:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It certainly sounds like it could be a good placement for him. I think that you ought to let her meet him and see how it goes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - of course, we will do a home evaluation, check, etc. as are done in all of our rescue organizations. But I do think this might be an excellent home for him. I know that he's used to having his Mommy home with him all day -- and also, Tilly seems so upset about him being here. 

I hope this one works out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

IvysMom said:


> Look at it from Oliver's point of view. As far as getting attention, is he better off being your 4th dog or her only dog?
> 
> I have fostered dogs for many years and there are many I would have liked to have kept (a few we did). But when I have had 2 or 3 or 4 of my own and have another foster, I know s/he is better off going to where he will be someone's primary focus, the love of their life, rather than being my 4th or 5th dog. I would still love him/her but there really are only so many minutes in a day. Plus, if I keep all my "fosters", I would very quickly have to stop fostering which might mean a death sentence to other homeless animals with no where to go.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I was going to say. I think having her meet him, getting info on her - do you have a rescue type form that rescues have people fill out when they want to be an adopter? When I filled one out, before our home visit, I had to think long and hard about some of the questions and what my philosophy of dog ownership meant so I would have her fill one out. I'm sure many are on line and you can just tailor one or you. Has she ever owned a dog? 
I think she sounds like should could be a very good option but I would just give Oliver a little time for you to see that his skin/ food issues are stabilized before someone new gets him. It's for Oliver's sake. Hopefully you will be able to give him to her with a tried and true "to do" list for her to follow.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This sounds better than the first one. And if she is willing to work with you to get his allergies under control, why not.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Yes - of course, we will do a home evaluation, check, etc. as are done in all of our rescue organizations. But I do think this might be an excellent home for him. I know that he's used to having his Mommy home with him all day -- and also, Tilly seems so upset about him being here.
> 
> I hope this one works out.


I agree. Oliver would be the only dog as he is used to plus have his new mommy home all day.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds a lot better, he will be an only dog and get lots of attention similar to his first home and sounds like she has the time to devote and wants to do it...
Foster 101 is hard, I flunked it twice....:innocent:
You were there when he needed it, got him stable, who knows maybe you will be a foster mommy for another...


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

A 20th dog at Lynn's home would get more love and attention than most "only" dogs elsewhere. 
Lynn, I know you will ensure that Oliver is loved and cared for, be that with you, or with someone you have deemed worthy!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, allowing her to visit Oliver is great but I think bringing him to her is better. What if you don't like her living situation? What if after you visit her you are just not sure..tell her this is just a visit for now. Maybe after that, ask her to visit you and Oliver. Then you'll know if you want to give him to her. I wouldn't do it with just one visit..that's not enough time. If you are sure you don't want a fourth dog, then she does sound like a good candidate. I know how hard this must be for you..you are so caring and loving. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I've let her know that we will come over this weekend just to have her meet Oliver and to do a home evaluation.

Oliver still has until next Sunday, 2/10/13 until he is completely off the Steroids and antibiotics. I think I want at least a week to see how he does (maybe longer) so she knows that it will be a few more weeks until he will be ready to be adopted.

Sadly, in the meantime, he and I get closer and closer. And he's kind of found his place in the family. Secret is fine with him which doesn't surprise me -- she just goes with the flow on almost everything. They seem to get along well. Lacie is OK with Oliver, which surprises me. As long as he doesn't try to sit on her special bed in the office or on her place on the chair, she's fine. She knows that she's Mommy's Girl and that no one can replace her. She lets him get closer to her place than she lets Secret.

Tilly, however, surprisingly, is really upset by Oliver being with us. She's stressing -- which isn't like her normally. She has even growled at him when he's "gotten too close to Mommy". Of course, she's been scolded for that but has also gotten extra lovin' because she seems so insecure (the lovin' and scolding aren't at the same time). But at night, it's also Tilly that gets up and checks on Oliver through the baby gate -- especially if he's making noise in his sleep.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, I can imagine the confusion over letting Oliver go....I would be conflicted myself but I get very attached quickly and probably wouldn't let him go. On the other hand I don't have 3 others, so I know what your feeling.

It does sound like the second person is a good candidate for him especially since she doesn't have children and is home all day. Oliver can have her attention 24/7, which is nice. 

Whatever you decide to do will be the right thing....all will work out the way its suppose to.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

IvysMom said:


> Look at it from Oliver's point of view. As far as getting attention, is he better off being your 4th dog or her only dog?
> 
> I have fostered dogs for many years and there are many I would have liked to have kept (a few we did). But when I have had 2 or 3 or 4 of my own and have another foster, I know s/he is better off going to where he will be someone's primary focus, the love of their life, rather than being my 4th or 5th dog. I would still love him/her but there really are only so many minutes in a day. Plus, if I keep all my "fosters", I would very quickly have to stop fostering which might mean a death sentence to other homeless animals with no where to go.
> 
> ...





Snowbody said:


> Pretty much what I was going to say. I think having her meet him, getting info on her - do you have a rescue type form that rescues have people fill out when they want to be an adopter? When I filled one out, before our home visit, I had to think long and hard about some of the questions and what my philosophy of dog ownership meant so I would have her fill one out. I'm sure many are on line and you can just tailor one or you. Has she ever owned a dog?
> I think she sounds like should could be a very good option but I would just give Oliver a little time for you to see that his skin/ food issues are stabilized before someone new gets him. It's for Oliver's sake. Hopefully you will be able to give him to her with a tried and true "to do" list for her to follow.


Darling Lynn ...

I have been silent with the posts about Oliver because I have not wanted to come across in the wrong way with what I have wanted to express. Anyone who knows me well enough knows that I speak from my heart ... but, I also don't fudge the truth as to what I am thinking. With that ...

The above posts incude so many thoughts of what I am thinking, too.

Lynn, I love you and think you have a heart of gold. However, I keep on picking up messages from you that you truly are not ready to add another Malt to your family. If you read back over all of your posts ... well, it's there. And, you should not have to ask anyone what they think ... if you should keep Oliver or not. My feelings are that if there are any doubts ... then the time is not right.

Oliver is just the sweetest fluff baby. I am thinking that the longer he stays with you ... the more he will become attached to you. He's already lost one home and Mommy. I know Deb mentioned once that all dogs adjust to a new home ... but, I don't think so. (I am thinking of my Snowball and I think it would be too much stress for him to lose both me and Felix ... lots of reasons why I feel this way). 

As far as Oliver and the expenses of any future treatments for him ... I think it's important that whomever becomes his forever family can afford to take care of any special needs that he might require. We now have health insurance for Snowball. However, we learned too late that we should have purchased it when he was a puppy ... because he is not covered under pre-existing conditons ... and, thus, we have paid a lot out of pocket. (not complaining, because we would do anything for Snowball ... but, what about someone who cannot afford to take care of a fluff babies needs?). Over the past few months ... since early October, we have paid probably close to $4,000 out of pocket just for the liver enzyme lab tests, cardio and liver ultrasounds, x-rays, and medications. 

In your case, I know you are more in a position to be able to take care of Oliver's needs financially. However, not everyone can. So, again, if Oliver has special needs, then I would be very careful in making sure whomever would like to make a home for Oliver ... can afford to do so.

I know you have been doing wonders for Oliver and have been giving him the very best of care. I admire and respect you so much for that. And, I know you will continue to do so until precious Oliver finds his forever home.

The funny thing is that I would love for you to add a darling fluff baby guy to your family. I thought in the beginning that I 100% wanted a little girl fluff baby. And, then Shirley (Snowball's breeder) told me that often the boy fluff's tend to be a little closer to the Mommy. She could have sold me the more expensive price for fluff baby girls ... and, I still had a choice ... there was no pressure. But, I must admit that I decided to focus more on a boy fluff ... and, I am soooo happy that I did!

However, in your case ... I honestly do not think you are ready to take on the responsibility of a 4th fluff right now. Without going into detail ... think about what has happened in the past several months when you almost adopted the little girl. No matter how special any fluff baby is ... this is not going to take away the pain and loss of losing your beloved husband.

I hope you are not upset with my being honest with you. I am only doing this because you have been so good to me and others ... and, I know you have the most loving, thoughtful, and caring heart. 

I think I might have upset you in another post (because it became silent) when I suggested you might get help from Bron or Edie ... and, that I think that would be a healing experience. I really do believe that. Actually, I spoke with Edie about her taking care of our Snowball, if God forbid, something would happen to me and Felix. I trust her that much ... and, she does have experience to really understand and be patient and extremely lovimg with special needs dogs. And, you know me ... I just want the whole world to live in loving and peaceful harmony!

Anyway, I trust you will do what is best for Oliver. Thank you, Lynn, for taking such wonderful care of this precious fluff baby! He really is adorable! :wub::wub::wub:

Love and hugs to you, Lynn.:heart::heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie - everything you've said is very true. Having been a breeder for years (with the Lhasas), I know how very special and wonderful the boys are and would love to have a boy, at the right time.

Unfortunately I pulled Oliver on behalf of a local New Mexico Rescue called Watermelon Ranch and cannot work with AMAR, NCMR or SCMR on this special boy. I do work with Watermelon Ranch on fund raising and adoption events, but have never wanted to foster (mostly because I know how attached I become -- especially to the little fluffs in need). But, due to Oliver's health issues and my being a Malt person, I said yes to being his foster Mommy. I thought that this was cleared up by Marj's comments in the prior thread -- that I couldn't go to another rescue with him -- at least not at this time. Obviously if we can't find a good home for him and/or I can't keep him, Watermelon Ranch would probably be persuaded to work with one of the Malt Rescues -- but not this soon. They want me to try to work through them.

I've thought about adding another Malt several times since Jerry passed, but each time, I realize that it's not the answer for me or my 3 girls, and I've either backed out of the deal or it's fallen through for other reasons.

I am worried about Oliver on so many levels:

1. He's soooooooooooooo sweet and has had his world turned upside down due to the death of his owner.

2. He had severe allergies which can be very expensive to treat as well take lots of trial and error and lots of time. I don't think that most "normal" pet owners will want to deal with the expense and time that it will take to work out this problem. I'm aftraid that he will either end up being on steroids the rest of his life or be left in agony no matter how much the person adopting him promises to take care of him. Having a special needs dog is hard -- especially one that comes into your life when he is 10 years old.

3. I don't want him to continue to be passed around from home to home. I don't want someone to take him and then after a few months decide that his health issues are too much for them to handle and then he's back in the shelter, or at my house or worse. I want him to find THE RIGHT HOME and be well cared for and I just don't think most people will take care of him the way he needs to be taken care of.

4. But, I do believe that it would be better for Oliver to have a home with owners that were home most of the day and also to be an only dog. But it has to be someone that completely understands his health problems, the cost and time involved and truly be willing to committ to his medical needs. It's easy when they think that it will only be special food and a pill a day than a lifetime of trial and error when he has flare ups (which I know that he will).

5. It's not fair to my 3 to have more attention taken from them. I often feel that I don't spend enough time with them as it is. 

Marie -- I know that you understand all of this, but many of the newer members that haven't known me that long, probably wonder why I just don't keep Oliver. There are so many things to consider. Right now I just want to help this little guy and make certain that his needs are met. And I'm scared about making a bad decision for him as far as homes are concerned.

None of the homes that have talked to me about him (there are currently 4) have ever dealt with a special needs dog. Because of that, I'm not certain that they really understand what they're getting into. But then, many of us didn't understand what we would have when we got our fluffs and look at how loved, spoiled and well taken care of they are.

So I will interview all the people interested in adopting Oliver, do home visits, have them meet Oliver, once again explain his health issues and see if any of them will be right for him.

In the meantime, he's with me and my 3 girls and he's fine. He loves me and he seems to feel safe.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn, it's because you care so much that makes it hard to let him go. But, of this new home is the best thing for him, I know you will be able to put his needs ahead of your attachment to him. keep us posted!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't foster permanently at this time due to my feeling like my five were here first and it's not fair to them...Plus we travel, hard to travel with five...plus it takes away resources I may need for my five in the future. I transport and temp foster,even then I feel bad about taking away from my fluffs.

Nothing wrong with wanting to find him a home where he can be the sole fluff, it's what's he's used to plus you have your fluffs and they have to be first...

Right now you're still in grief mode and need time for you and the girls to adjust to Jerry's loss.

I think you were meant to be his mommy in need and that's ok... it doesnt' diminish what you did for him.

I wanted to keep the last two fosters I had too, but they're sooo happy where they are and my five are happy to have mommy and daddy back...

Love and hugs!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn, just wanted to say that I understand how difficult this must be for you. I think that being very selective and making sure Oliver is placed with the right family is very important. He deserves that amount of consideration and thank God he has you as his advocate.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie - everything you've said is very true. Having been a breeder for years (with the Lhasas), I know how very special and wonderful the boys are and would love to have a boy, at the right time.
> 
> Unfortunately I pulled Oliver on behalf of a local New Mexico Rescue called Watermelon Ranch and cannot work with AMAR, NCMR or SCMR on this special boy. I do work with Watermelon Ranch on fund raising and adoption events, but have never wanted to foster (mostly because I know how attached I become -- especially to the little fluffs in need). But, due to Oliver's health issues and my being a Malt person, I said yes to being his foster Mommy. I thought that this was cleared up by Marj's comments in the prior thread -- that I couldn't go to another rescue with him -- at least not at this time. Obviously if we can't find a good home for him and/or I can't keep him, Watermelon Ranch would probably be persuaded to work with one of the Malt Rescues -- but not this soon. They want me to try to work through them.
> 
> ...


Lynn ... Thank you for explaining about Watermelon Ranch. Unfortunately, I have not been able to be online every day ... so, I missed what Marj posted on another thread.

And, I totally understand why you are being so careful and concerned about a future home for Oliver. For the past two months I have been recording everything in a journal about Snowball ... meds, meals with specific measurements and home cooked ingredients, poopies, pees, activity, treats (even though right now he only gets one kind ... and, then five/six a day), teeth cleaning, and detailed activity. And, he is not on any serious meds right now.

He was on an antiobiotic for almost two months ... twice a day. And, he currently has his Denamarin, Dasaquin, and Pepcid twice a day. Sounds simple ... but, he is supposed to take his Denamarin thirty minutes before his evening meal. And, the Pepcid every twelve hours. And, in-between he can take the Dasaquin. And, it is not super complicated ... but, I still write it down to make sure we haven't overlooked giving him anything. I just want to do all of this until his GGT and BUN levels, hopefully, return to normal after his lab tests next week. With that, I often think about what the mommies and daddies go through when taking care of their fluff babies who have serious diseases like GME. It takes complete love and dedication ... and, their schedules for meds, and the administration of them is so much more detailed and complicated. So, yes, again, I understand your concern to place Oliver in a forever home that can truly take care of him with his special needs.

Again, thank you, dearest Lynn, for taking such loving care of precious Oliver. He is blessed to have you as his Earth Angel looking over him.


----------

